# My Impressions of the Kate Spade Kindle Cover



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally caved last week and bought this beautiful Kate Spade cover! I posted more pics and details on my blog this morning:
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2013/5/3/sixth-times-the-charm.html

Yes, you are paying for the name... but this is my 6th cover (!!) and the first I am really happy with. Sometimes you really do get what you pay for. I especially like the laminated fabric which you cannot even tell it has from the photos or description on Amazon. My only real criticism is that in certain light you can see very slight bubbles in the lamination but this is very minor... I think when you pay more it is normal to be more critical.

Just noticed this one is "temporarily out of stock" might be cause of my post ... but I am sure it will be back soon... 
fits the Kindle, Paperwhite & Touch models. There are some others available as well...

I also liked this one and kept going back and forth:



There is a pink leather version also but it is $30 more!


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

adorable. that's one i haven't seen from her. Both the stripe and that are so cute, you made a good choice. adorable.

and i want that pink one so bad. lol. (or the light blue version of it but that only comes in kindle fire, how hateful).

thanks for the review!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the green striped one but unfortunately, straps are an immediate deal breaker for me.  Hate straps.  

Love the cover you got, though, Cuechick! Thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I love almost everything by Kate Spade! But like Betsy, I really dislike the straps that hold the Kindle in. If they ever change that, I'd be all over it!!! Pricey, but SO worth it!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------

